# Rund um "Das Öllager" in Achim/Uesen bei Bremen



## Twinkie (19. Juli 2010)

Öllager Achim, was ist da los? 

Als neue Userin des MTB-Geländes in Achim bei Bremen, mußte ich mit Schrecken feststellen, dass an seiner Existenz genagt wird.
Das ehemalige Bundeswehrgelände - jetzt Naherholungsgebiet und potentielle Geldmaschine - soll bebaut werden. Als wir vor kurzem dort waren, waren die ersten Wege und Abfahrten schon von der Planierraupe zerstört worden. Erste Siedlungshäuser waren in der Mache. 

Das örtliche Achimer Dirt-Team hat die Verhandlungen mit dem Landkreis zu einem entsprechenden Sprungpark aufgenommen. Aber alles scheint nicht so einfach.  

Mir stellt sich die Frage: Was wird aus unseren Trails? 

Da ich in der SuFu nix entsprechendes gefunden habe, werde ich hier mal ein paar News zusammen sammeln und zwischendurch berichten.


----------



## Twinkie (19. Juli 2010)

LINK
*
Achimer Stadtwald*

Die Arbeitsgruppe Achimer Stadtwald trifft sich regelmÃ¤Ãig um alle Themen rund um den Achimer Stadtwald zu diskutieren und einzelne MaÃnahmen der im FlÃ¤chennutzungsplan zugelassenen Folgenutzungen fÃ¼r die Umsetzung vorzubereiten. Teilgruppen sind mit der Planung des Naturerlebnispfades und der "Crossbahn" beschÃ¤ftigt.

*Auszug aus dem Protokoll vom 2. Treffen der AG Achimer Stadtwald am 17. November 2009:*

_"[...]Crossbahn
Auf einer ehemaligen PanzerstraÃe im Alten Ãllager hat eine Gruppe von Jugendlichen ErdhÃ¼gel errichtet, um diese mit BMX FahrrÃ¤dern zu befahren. In Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bereich Jugend der Stadt Achim mÃ¶chten sie sich nun bemÃ¼hen, eine richtige Crossbahn anzulegen und deren Bestand auch rechtlich zu sichern. 
Die Jugendlichen erklÃ¤rten ihr Vorhaben und verdeutlichten es anhand von Planzeichnungen und Beispielfotos. Es sollen verschiedene HÃ¼gelbahnen aus einem Sand-Lehm Gemisch aufgeschÃ¼ttet werden, also reine Erdverschiebungen. Holzaufbauten sind nicht geplant und die bereits vorhandenen sollen abgebaut werden. Der Bedarf an zusÃ¤tzlichem Sand belÃ¤uft sich etwa auf 10 â 15 LKW Ladungen. Herr BrÃ¤kling berichtet, dass es GesprÃ¤che mit der GGA und dem Landkreis Ã¼ber die Verkehrssicherungspflicht und die Notwendigkeit regelmÃ¤Ãiger Kontrollen gab. Es gibt noch keine verbindlichen Aussagen, allerdings seien die bisherigen GesprÃ¤che positiv gelaufen. Es werden weiter die Fragen diskutiert, ob fÃ¼r die Errichtung der Crossbahn ein Bauantrag gestellt werden muss und wer die Pflege der Anlage in Zukunft Ã¼bernehmen wird. 

Das Vorhaben ist mit den Nutzungen, die im FlÃ¤chennutzungsplan festgeschrieben sind vereinbar. Die Jugendlichen werden ihre bisherigen Vorstellungen und Planungen im Ausschuss fÃ¼r Wirtschaft, Stadtentwicklung, Umwelt und Verkehr Anfang nÃ¤chsten Jahres selbst prÃ¤sentieren. Wenn die Planung fÃ¼r die Anlage bis dahin fertig gestellt ist, kann auch ein Beschluss angestrebt werden..[...]"_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (19. Juli 2010)

LINK

*Auszug aus dem Protokoll vom 3. Treffen der AG Achimer Stadtwald am 19.1.2010*

"_Das 3. Treffen war nur spÃ¤rlich besucht, was an der Tatsache liegen mag, daÃ sich aus der AG Stadtwald heraus Gruppen gebildet haben, die sich derzeit separat mit ihren Themen auseinandersetzen.

So wurde der Sachstand zu der Crossbahn / Dirtline, zum Forstbetriebsgutachten, zur Verkehrssicherung im Stadtwald und zur Waldkindergartengruppe mitgeteilt. Die Themen Hunde im Stadtwald, sowie BaumfÃ¤llungen im Baugebiet âAm Turnplatzâ wurden kurz gestreift. [...]

Das nÃ¤chste Treffen wird stattfinden, wenn die Einzelprojekt soweit fortgeschritten sind, daÃ darÃ¼ber in der Gruppe berichtet werden kann._"


----------



## Twinkie (19. Juli 2010)

LINK

WK vom 18.02.2010


----------



## Twinkie (19. Juli 2010)

LINK

WK vom 15.07.2010

"*Dirt-Park droht an der Bürokratie zu scheitern*
_Die alten Sprunghügel wurden plattgeschoben, doch auf die neuen muss bis nächstes Jahr gewartet werden.[...]"_


----------



## Hobb (19. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Öllager Achim, was ist da los?
> 
> [...] mußte ich mit Schrecken feststellen, dass an seiner Existenz genagt wird.
> [...] soll bebaut werden. [...]von der Planierraupe zerstört [...] Was wird aus unseren Trails?


moin,
der Platz zum rumheizen wird dort noch weniger werden.

Mach Dir keine großen Sorgen, Trails werden zerstört und neue entstehen. 
Nix ist für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## Twinkie (19. Juli 2010)

Danke für die beruhigenden Worte. Hauptsache mein Wurzelabhang bleibt. Da werde ich mich zur Not festketten. 
Mal sehen ob wir diese Woche da noch mal hindüsen. Dann werde ich mal die Cam mitnehmen und Fotodoku betreiben


----------



## Twinkie (15. Oktober 2012)

Nachdem das Öllager nun deutlich ausgedünnt wurde, Baumaschinen ihre Spuren hinterlassen haben, Einfamilienheime installiert haben usw. gibt es dennoch zum Thema Dirtpark etwas neues:

http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/z...ng-fuer-Dirt-Park-liegt-vor-_arid,361643.html


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Oktober 2012)

2009 war ich auch schonmal da und hab dort einige Leute kennengelernt und muss nun sagen, Hut ab, schaft nicht jeder!!


----------



## PhatBiker (5. Januar 2013)

Ich werd heut mal hin fahren und mal schauen was da so los ist und abends mal berichten.

.
.
.

So, bin wieder da und muss sagen das es echt Laune gemacht hat, die Hügel begeistern und sich auch für Anfänger geeignet.
Die DirtLine ist zwar erst zu 3/4 fertig, Rockt aber trotzdem.
Der Platz war bissel "Land unter" der Boden dadurch langsam, haben es uns nicht nehmen lassen ein paar Lines zu fahren.

Wir wollen auf jedenfall nochmal hin.


----------



## Twinkie (21. Juni 2013)

Es geht voran!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faz99 (5. Juli 2013)

GEIL!!! nächste woche bin ich da!


----------



## PhatBiker (6. Juli 2013)

Bin wieder dabei  . .


----------



## Hitschler (6. Juli 2013)

okay  wenn mein bike bis dahin wieder fertig ist bin ich auch dabei


----------



## PhatBiker (6. Juli 2013)

so muss das . . .


----------



## Hitschler (9. Juli 2013)

so bike steht fast wieder nur noch neue kurbel und tretlager montieren und dann steht dem nächsten we nichts mehr im wege 

achja meine bremse muss ja auch wieder ran


----------



## Hitschler (12. Juli 2013)

so bike steht wieder also steht dem morgiegen tag nichts mehr im wege 



morgen irgentwer dabei ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (23. März 2014)

hab gehört das es jetzt gesperrt ist.

weiss einer mehr ??


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

Wir haben, wie manche schon wissen, einen Verein gegründet . . . mehr hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frc-pellens-e-v-der-erste-bmx-dirt-mtb-verein-in-bremen.801296/

Schaut bitte mal rein.

Gruss


----------

